# Do you want to help me name my new dog? *pic



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

She is a 10 month old Shar Pei and Chow Chow mix. Her name is Dozie but I would prefer to change it.


----------



## Carissa (Aug 5, 2006)

To me she looks like a Sasha, Connie, Lucy and Bear lol them are the names i like. Although i had to look at her picture for about 10 min to find a name that fit her lol


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

Its very hard trying to choose a name. I want to go with something a little closer to what Dozie sounds like though.

I've thought of Josie and have been trying that out as well.

All of the names you suggested are good, though


----------



## English_Setter_Guy (Sep 21, 2006)

How about Chosie, or Flosie? But it is hard to come up with something else as Sasha just seems to fit.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I think she looks like a Suki or Kira


----------



## BluegrassPickin (Aug 30, 2006)

How bout Cozy. She looks warm and looks very cozy lol. hmm..Josey, Rosie


----------



## SHOTZYS MOM (Aug 29, 2006)

she looks like a "beauty" to me.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

I like Josie. Or Casey, Riley, Bella...


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

What did you decide to call her?


----------



## Jessica&Crew (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm actually leaning towards Kira. I like the sound of it quite a bit and she does respond well to it. Of course, you can call her almost any name and she is wagging happily up to you.

She's a pain in the rear today, as I try to clean the house. She's into everything, tearing books up and having a grand ole time.

I don't mind too much, as every dog has its day...


----------



## midnightbluemamma (Sep 24, 2006)

Phoenix, seems like a great name for her, very cute and original.


----------

